# 110v frg dry camping



## John1209 (Apr 7, 2017)

Got a new 2017 coachmen clipper cadet 16fb with a 110v frig. Wondering if anyone out there dry camp much with it. Me put in 2 6v batteries and getting 2000 generator.


----------



## C Nash (Apr 8, 2017)

John, Am I understanding you right that the fridge works only off 120 power?  Will it not work on propane?  If only 110 v then you will have to run the generator if you do not have an inverter.  most campers have the dual elec and propane.


----------

